# MAPG 2013 Score!



## Charlie_W (Feb 6, 2014)

Last year at MAPG, there was a big box that someone had brought in which was labeled "Spalted Silver Maple -help yourself". These were cut offs of various sizes and shapes. I grabbed several. It turns out, my Wonderful Wifey had also picked several so we ended up with a handfull of the pieces. Last week, I saw them and drilled and tubed a piece for a Sierra pen, started turning and added some CA as it was sort of soft. It was beautiful! I ended up putting the other pieces between centers just to round them out to see what I had. 
A big Thank You to who ever brought these. (I hope there is another box of something there this year too!)
Take a look at the pics. What do you think?


----------

